# New Lens or new body



## gjones5252 (Jun 4, 2016)

I am running into a dilemma. I am moving into a new phase of my life where photography could become a hobby only and no longer be a source of income. 
I may do the paid thing here and there but not at all like I do now. 
I have approximately 4k saved up and I have one more job before I slow down. 
so here is my dilemma- I may not be able to purchase new equipment for 4-8 years. Do i purchase the new 16-35 2.8(sold my V2 and i miss it greatly)? Or do i purchase a new body most likely 5dm4(thinking about 1dxm2 but i dont think i would quite enjoy it as much since this will only be hobby)
Any insight? Is a loved lens important or tide myself over with the latest full frame to carry me on.

Maybe third option i could sell a 5dm2 and or 7dm2 to give my self a little bit extra wiggle room.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 4, 2016)

Slice up your photography life into zones:
1. The stuff, namely the fact of owning things for photography. (Forget the Lamborghini, the chicks dig the dude with the pro body.)
2. The interaction with the stuff, or the taking of the photos.
3. The editing of the images.
4. The display of the images.
Where do you find the greatest joy? A lens with significantly different focal length or other capability will shine in #4. A new body will be fleeting on #1, but #1 is always fleeting. #2 and #3 might be altered by a new body, but I think we are at a plateau in capability so I wouldn't chase that. 
You have to apply your own aesthetics.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 4, 2016)

Simple.

Get the lens when it comes out, sell the two bodies when the 5D MkIV comes out and get it. Save the extra money to go towards something else in the future that will come along and you can part finance with a sale of w\something else you have. The 5D MkV for instance.

Put your 'camera' money separate and just use it for your hobby.


----------



## d (Jun 4, 2016)

gjones5252 said:


> I am running into a dilemma. I am moving into a new phase of my life where photography could become a hobby only and no longer be a source of income.
> I may do the paid thing here and there but not at all like I do now.
> I have approximately 4k saved up and I have one more job before I slow down.
> so here is my dilemma- I may not be able to purchase new equipment for 4-8 years. Do i purchase the new 16-35 2.8(sold my V2 and i miss it greatly)? Or do i purchase a new body most likely 5dm4(thinking about 1dxm2 but i dont think i would quite enjoy it as much since this will only be hobby)
> ...



Is this something even worth worrying about given that neither the new 16-35 or 5DIV exist yet? Surely you need to wait and see how these both perform (once announced) before you can decide which might be more beneficial/desirable to you? What sort of shooting will you be doing if it's just a hobby?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 4, 2016)

Part of "hobbies" are doing what you enjoy. If what you currently own does the job and gives you pleasure, why change it? The only reason to buy "new" is that there is a capability that the new stuff can do that what you own can't - and that you'd like to be able to use it.


----------



## gjones5252 (Jun 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Simple.
> 
> Get the lens when it comes out, sell the two bodies when the 5D MkIV comes out and get it. Save the extra money to go towards something else in the future that will come along and you can part finance with a sale of w\something else you have. The 5D MkV for instance.
> 
> Put your 'camera' money separate and just use it for your hobby.


This is kinda what I was thinking I might want to figure out. Yeah camera money has always been separate. That the only reason I have any of the equipment that I have now. 



d said:


> Is this something even worth worrying about given that neither the new 16-35 or 5DIV exist yet? Surely you need to wait and see how these both perform (once announced) before you can decide which might be more beneficial/desirable to you? What sort of shooting will you be doing if it's just a hobby?


Yes. There are people who believe and know canon puts out good products. The 16-35 v2 was a great one and a perfect focal length. If it was only as good as the last version it would still be worth purchasing. 
The 5dm4 will be the 2nd highest camera in one of the top camera manufactures in the world. I only read reviews because I am excited to buy something. 
I don't regret and canon item I have purchased. This will not be any different.


----------



## d (Jun 5, 2016)

Sounds like you just enjoy having stuff.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 5, 2016)

I expect you really don't want to hear the best advice, which is to buy nothing. 

Wait at least six months. You are changing careers and your priorities might change as well. Keep that $4,000 in reserve. You aren't facing any deadline and you really don't know what your perspective will be in six months or a year, so just sit on the money and decide after you've been in the new job for awhile.


----------



## LovePhotography (Jun 5, 2016)

Not what you want to hear, but, gonna give you my best advice.
If what you had was good enough to be a pro, it's good enough to be a hobby. If your budget is that limited, I will bet you a weeks pay you don't have enough money to retire, and if you think there will still be Social Security payments sufficient to live on when you are 65, you haven't been paying close enough attention to the economy. I would take the $4k and buy silver coins. When they go up (guaranteed) and the dollar goes down, you can buy the best camera and lens and have money left over. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
http://www.jmbullion.com/silver/silver-coins/american-silver-eagles/uncirculated-ase/


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 5, 2016)

If you can't pay the bills for 6 months with no pay, then you can't afford toys.

If buying new gear gets you work, great it's not a toy it's a tool, but only if that work MORE than pays for the gear, otherwise you rent.

One trick in life: appreciate beautiful things, but let others have the expense and hassle of looking after them.. you can't own everything.


----------



## gregorywood (Jun 6, 2016)

I have days where I think I could sell it all off and just get the latest rebel and a couple of zoom lenses, plus a prime or two and I'd probably take mostly decent photos. I'd save a hell of a lot of money, that's for sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

gregorywood said:


> I have days where I think I could sell it all off and just get the latest rebel and a couple of zoom lenses, plus a prime or two and I'd probably take mostly decent photos. I'd save a hell of a lot of money, that's for sure.



The gap in price between FF and Rebels is getting pretty small. I've seen 6D's for close to $1000. A FF will produce a better image from a given lens, you can easily use low cost used EF lenses and do better than a crop with similar lenses.

I'd certainly look at a used FF or even Pro APS-H body before a Rebel. 1D MK IV's are getting very cheap.


----------

